# Jobs in nursing



## alistair (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi all, 
Anyone got any advice or tips on getting a job in oz
I am a nurse specialising in trauma theatre, is it a case 
of just trawling through job ads or am I best joining an
agency or how do I go about getting sponsorship 

any comments would be of help

Thanks


----------



## John...WW (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi Alistair,

In my experience there are quite a few nursing jobs, especially when you get away from the larger cities. I have seen nurses work agency and directly for organisations such as Queensland Health, so there are both options. You can access some sites such as SmartJobs - SmartJobs for Queensland Health positions. Most of these are permanent positions which are harder to get. Casual positions are based more on people that are available at the time.

Hope this has been some help.

John


----------



## alistair (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks John, we apprieciate your help

Alistair


----------

